# Any experience with Amitriptyline?



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The Dermatologist has prescribed this for Midgie. She said it's a depression drug and feels Midgie is really nervous. I disagree and told her she's only this way at the vets office & Dermatologist. I take her with me every where and she's never like this. The main reason she wants her to take it is because it has antihistamine properties and feels the Benedryl and Zirtec aren't helping her. I nervous about giving the Amitriptyline. Do I have reason to be? Has anyone else had good or bad results with it?


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

me personally have taken it...caused me to hallucinate...so was taken off of it. It's one of those you can't stop cold turkey, have to wean off. I was on it for migraines. I'd rethink it just for nerves IMHO!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

It's very mild, and very old school. I wouldn't be afraid of trying it, but if you don't think she needs it, why put her on meds just to make the vet happy?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if she needs it! I've been in a battle for almost 3 years now trying to find some relief for this baby. She has severe allergies and it's touch 'n go with her. I'm always nervous to try new drugs as some side-effects can be fatal and I couldn't handle anything happening to her. I'm supposed to start her on a very small dose and increase after 3 days if she tolerates it well. I'll start tomorrow morning as I've already given her the Benedryl & Zirtec today. 
The Dermatologist says this drug has anti-histamine properties like Benedryl & Zirtec as well as a calming agent for nerves. I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> I'm not sure if she needs it! I've been in a battle for almost 3 years now trying to find some relief for this baby. She has severe allergies and it's touch 'n go with her. I'm always nervous to try new drugs as some side-effects can be fatal and I couldn't handle anything happening to her. I'm supposed to start her on a very small dose and increase after 3 days if she tolerates it well. I'll start tomorrow morning as I've already given her the Benedryl & Zirtec today.
> The Dermatologist says this drug has anti-histamine properties like Benedryl & Zirtec as well as a calming agent for nerves. I guess it's worth a try.


Have you tried feeding her raw it can really help dogs with severe allergies.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

mooberry said:


> Have you tried feeding her raw it can really help dogs with severe allergies.


I'm afraid of raw. I feed THK & ZP. I add meat to the THK (I cook about med. rare).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you tried her on just ZiwiPeak with no honest kitchen? THK has sooooooo many ingredients. ZP is simpler and is a complete food. I'd try just the ZP, no snacks, no extras, no additional meats and see if it makes a difference?

Sorry you are dealing with this still. You have certainly been through it with her. I had a frenchie with allergies and I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Have you tried her on just ZiwiPeak with no honest kitchen? THK has sooooooo many ingredients. ZP is simpler and is a complete food. I'd try just the ZP, no snacks, no extras, no additional meats and see if it makes a difference?
> 
> Sorry you are dealing with this still. You have certainly been through it with her. I had a frenchie with allergies and I know how frustrating it can be.


Yes, I have tried her on just ZP. There wasn't no change. I don't really think it's food related. If nothing changes soon, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea for me to try just the ZP again and see what happens. Thanks for the sympathy. Did you ever help your Frenchie's allergies?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> Yes, I have tried her on just ZP. There wasn't no change. I don't really think it's food related. If nothing changes soon, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea for me to try just the ZP again and see what happens. Thanks for the sympathy. Did you ever help your Frenchie's allergies?


It was 20 years ago. They didn't have the foods then that they have now. I had her on a novel protein food which was duck and potato that I had to buy at the vet. She could have NO other foods at all. She also had environmental allergies and had recurrent staph infections. She was off and on cephalexin and steroids for years.  When she would have a flare-up, it looked like there were marbles under her skin, the welts were so bad. She also had severe reactions to vaccines but we kept on giving them with pre-treatment. Looking back now, the vaccines actually probably contributed to her compromised immune system and her allergies. They've made a lot of strides since all of that.

Have you tried or looked into Dr. Dodd's allergy testing? (I know it's new).


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> It was 20 years ago. They didn't have the foods then that they have now. I had her on a novel protein food which was duck and potato that I had to buy at the vet. She could have NO other foods at all. She also had environmental allergies and had recurrent staph infections. She was off and on cephalexin and steroids for years.  When she would have a flare-up, it looked like there were marbles under her skin, the welts were so bad. She also had severe reactions to vaccines but we kept on giving them with pre-treatment. Looking back now, the vaccines actually probably contributed to her compromised immune system and her allergies. They've made a lot of strides since all of that.
> 
> Have you tried or looked into Dr. Dodd's allergy testing? (I know it's new).


Aww, that poor baby. Allergies are so tricky to diagnose. I've never heard of Dr. Dodd's. I'm constantly researching on the web, but don't think I've seen him. I'll have to check in to it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its possible the itching/scratching could be neurological, too...dogs are funny creatures. If that's the case, possibly a mood enhancing/calming drug MIGHT help? It just seems odd she has SUCH extreme allergies to...(???)...but you of all people know that!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dr. Dodds is a pioneer in thyroid testing and also runs a canine plasma and blood bank. She recently patented a new canine allergy testing system that is getting fantastic reviews. 

Who We Are


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry about her allergies i would try the stress relief medicine im sure its safe and it just might help hope so


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Its possible the itching/scratching could be neurological, too...dogs are funny creatures. If that's the case, possibly a mood enhancing/calming drug MIGHT help? It just seems odd she has SUCH extreme allergies to...(???)...but you of all people know that!!!


As much as I wish it were neurological, it just couldn't be this easy. My vet even thought it might be neurological, but would she have all the physical symptoms if it were neurological like the hives, pink-to-red lips, watery eyes, sneezing, etc.?

Thanks for recognizing how odd her allergies seem. I've felt like I must be crazy and why can't I... why can't anyone tell me what's wrong with Midgie. I try to justify what could be wrong like: Her mother died of cancer; she was the pup stuck in her mother's birthing canal; or is it something I did; or fed?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i know it is very frustrating. i have the same problem with Tootsie  . She was getting the venison Ziwipeak, now i am trying her back on just the Lamb.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would go with the blood allergy tests. You've obviously tried everything else! Good luck. Emmie was on Amitriptylene, but had no reaction to it--good or bad. Sue


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

susan davis said:


> I would go with the blood allergy tests. You've obviously tried everything else! Good luck. Emmie was on Amitriptylene, but had no reaction to it--good or bad. Sue


We already had the blood tests. We go back in 2 months. If she's not any better, we plan to redo the blood tests. I gave her the Ami this morning and so far, so good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

elaina said:


> i know it is very frustrating. i have the same problem with Tootsie  . She was getting the venison Ziwipeak, now i am trying her back on just the Lamb.


Very frustrating! So sorry you're going thru it too. This rips my heart out every day that she's miserable. Nobody or nothing should every have to be in misery this long. Sometimes it consumes my thoughts as what could I try, what should I do, is everyone out to make money off me at the expense of this baby?! I know it sounds crazy, but this can make you crazy.

I happy with the THK & ZP. I could be wrong, but I don't think foods the issue with her & I have tried many foods.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a good article discussing amitriptyline in the allergic dog. It also talks about other therapies, including fatty acid supplementation. If you don't have her already on fish oil, this would be beneficial.

Canine Atopic Disease II - WSAVA 2002 Congress


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Here is a good article discussing amitriptyline in the allergic dog. It also talks about other therapies, including fatty acid supplementation. If you don't have her already on fish oil, this would be beneficial.
> 
> Canine Atopic Disease II - WSAVA 2002 Congress


Thank you! Yes, I do have her on fish oil & Nupro (Spring Valley All Natural Enteric Double Strength Fish Oil 1200 mg) 600 mg Omega-3. I add 1 gelcap to almost every batch of THK. Not sure if that's enough as I get about 3 days worth of food from 1 batch.
I'll definitely look into this article when I get a chance. I appreciate it.


----------

